# Its getting dry



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

TASK FORCE TO URGE OPENING CRP IN DROUGHT COUNTIES

BISMARCK - Members of the North Dakota Agriculture Drought Task Force are recommending that the U.S. Department of Agriculture immediately open Conservation Reserve Program (CRP) acreage for grazing in drought-stricken counties of North Dakota.

"We will also recommend that USDA open CRP statewide for haying by July 15," said Agriculture Commissioner Roger Johnson, who chairs the task force, which met Wednesday morning, in Bismarck. "This statewide haying should be available only to livestock producers in the drought counties."

Johnson said the recommendations should be finalized Friday.

The task force was activated by Gov. John Hoeven's declaration of a drought disaster in eight, south central North Dakota counties. Task force members include representatives of the governor's office, State Water Commission, N.D. Game and Fish Department, USDA Farm Service Agency, U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, N.D. Department of Transportation, USDA Natural Resources Conservation Service, U.S. Forest Service and U.S. Army Corps of Engineers.

Johnson said that task force will also advise the state's congressional delegation that a new agriculture disaster bill is urgently needed and that it should include:

Ø Additional funds for the Emergency Conservation Program; 
Ø A cost-share provision for the transportation of livestock feed and a direct loss compensation payment; 
Ø Additional funds for the EQUIP program, and 
Ø Specific procedures for the opening of CP 23 for haying during a drought emergency.

"We are also recommending that the State Department of Emergency Services establish a drought website with links to all task force agencies," Johnson said. "Specifically, this website should help producers locate livestock feed sources, feedlots that feed livestock from drought areas, water well drillers and related services, as well as information on available livestock water cost-share programs."

The counties included in the governor's declaration are Burleigh, Emmons, Grant, Kidder, Logan, McIntosh, Morton and Sioux.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I was out west in those counties last weekend and the crops are really looking stressed. The next week to 10 days will really decide if those farmers have something to harvest this fall.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ya it's not good at all. Looking pretty grim.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

looking average to someone my age I guess, drier than its been in over 10 years but not nearly as dry as it can get. most of the crops will produce, just not unusually high yields, and in stressed conditions the quality of the grain improves immensely and prices will reflect that. the sky isn't falling yet...lol


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

in addition i do like the dry weather forcing ranchers/farmers to use their crp to produce hay and pasture rather than putting it back into cropland. i think its goin to work out OK!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I did a rural run this morning and it's not as bad as I thought. By the looks in town I was expecting worse.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I was out west last night adn the WHeat and corn fields arent looking very good..


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

You Damned right it is hot and dry, seen a coyote chasing a jackrabbit and they were both walking.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

adokken said:


> You Damned right it is hot and dry, seen a coyote chasing a jackrabbit and they were both walking.


hehe...

One thing I did notice was some sloughs drying up. I had to dodge 2 families of ducks on the highway this morning which I'm assuming were looking for water.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

its so dry the cows are giving evaporated milk


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I heard reports that the grasshopper populations are exploding in the western parts of the states, and there was a major grass fire between Linton and Strasburg today. Please be careful out there.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

buckseye said:


> most of the crops will produce, just not unusually high yields, and in stressed conditions the quality of the grain improves immensely and prices will reflect that. the sky isn't falling yet...lol


Tell that to the farmers that can't even bail their would be crops because it isn't enough to make a swath. I don't know ( or care) where your lollipop turf is but there is some folks on the farm down here who are in dire straits. No crops, no feed and selling off their livlihood(livestock) sounds like the sky is maybe fallin' for some.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

if they are farmers they have crop insurance, they will do fine. it will just leave more goodies for the wildlife.


----------



## skruske (Feb 25, 2005)

Dry enough to close of shooting.

http://www.varminthunters.com/forum/posts/84157.html

My summer trip to West Dakota in August my only involve shooting the breeze.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

did you notice that was a SD ban.. we are in ND up here. lotta people don't know that I guess :lol:

haha... sure funny some people worry about stuff they know nothing about.


----------



## skruske (Feb 25, 2005)

always one in the crown :rolleyes


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

buckseye said:


> if they are farmers they have crop insurance, they will do fine. it will just leave more goodies for the wildlife.


When you've been in a drought for the past five years and your proven yields are down to 10-15 bushels an acre for insurance purposes, that won't even cover the fuel bill this year. Not to mention $600 a ton anhydrous and another 20-30 dollars an acre for spraying.(depending on what you spray.) As far as more "goodies" for the wildlife, the new hatch of pheasants down in this area are hurting. With no dew in the morning and all the water holes dried up, what are they gonna survive on? Just my :2cents:


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

I have worked in the badlands all summer, and from what I have seen is that it is extremely dry out here. Last thursday and friday we have been in a red flag warning, and no burning has been allowed. Last week I was down by Hettinger and the wheat was already turning brown and was only about a foot tall. I am not a farmer, but even I realize that this is not good. As for the wildlife, there are a few stock ponds that still hold water, but there is not enough scattered water for them. We need some rain out here bad, and the forcast is not looking good yet. Right now all we can do is pray for some rain, but it is still not looking good.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I agree ndfarmboy it wont cover the cost... its not easy bein a farmer, nobody said it was.

I like to stay on the optimistic side it seems to help me be happy. I look for good things in life and do find them.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

A drought would be good for the NE. There are some deep sloughs up there that have been too high for too long. This is a natural cycle that will be good for all.


----------



## Mac (Jul 9, 2006)

http://www.drought.unl.edu/dm/12_week.gif


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Nice map Mac, by the end of this week we will see a much bigger area. I don't how much longer we can handle 90+ temps.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Awesome map.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Eastern ND temps this week.
Monday 82
Tuesday 92
Wed 92
Thursday 95
Friday 97
Saturday 100

Last week.....80's and 90's too. How much water will be left?

The Western part of the state will more than likely be in the 100's all week and high 90's last week.

No rain in the forcast for until maybe mid next week.

Think I'll head to the Park Lands of Canada for a week.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I rode the bike up to Swan River MB the first of the month and its pretty nice up there. Its been dry there too but not as dry, only enough to notice less mosquitoes up there.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

I pray you get some needed rain soon!!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

My computer says its 105 in Bismarck right now.....WOW!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

we just got an inch of rain and more possible....


----------



## Mac (Jul 9, 2006)

buckseye said:


> we just got an inch of rain and more possible....


well that surely wont hurt a thing!...6 more like that and you'll be back in business!


----------

